# LFS Acceptance rate for screenwriting MA +price?



## afreeman (Sep 7, 2020)

I am wanting to apply to London Film School's MA program for screenwriting but I was wondering if anyone could tell me how many people they accept into the program each year. Also I was curious on the price because on their website it says its only 14K euros which would be awesome haha


----------



## Chris W (Sep 7, 2020)

We don't have many in our database yet but here are the LFS applications we have so far:

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...olMA&scf[School][2]=LondonFilmSchoolScreenwri

Hopefully that helps a little.


----------

